# Hughesville, MD - Mattie Sweet Senior



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Adoptable German Shepherd Dog: Mattie: Petfinder

*More About Mattie*

This animal is a black and tan female German Shepherd Dog mix. She is approximately 10 years old. She weighs about 60 lbs. She has not been spayed. Mattie is a sweet girl that likes to spend time with you. 

*My Contact Info*


Tri-County Animal Shelter
Hughesville, MD
301-932-1713/18009031992


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

:help: another SENIOR UNREAL..... PLEASE SOMEONE ?


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

:help: PLEASE SOMEONE??????


----------



## FORRUGER (Jan 3, 2006)

Oh poor ole' gal... She deserves a nice retirement home. I wonder if the shelter is guessing she hasn't been spayed or was she an OS?? She's a very pretty senior girl.. hope she wasn't used to breed her whole life and then discarded... certainly not. How sad to see these seniors abandoned in the shetlers.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Still listed on PF.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

Where are all our Maryland adopters ??????? Surely, someone has a special place for this extra-special girl......she would be so happy with someone who loves her, in her last few years.


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------

